# It's a 9-kid pile-up!



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

So, do they like it?


















I left out the lastest one born yesterday. A single buckling...

In case you missed the other thread...
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...2688-new-pics-months-kids-warming-barrel.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OOOOOh. The itty bitty white one didn't fit inside! I'll take that one!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I Love them all snuggled in there together.
Do you worry about them tipping the barrel over or anything like that? Anyway that light can start a fire. I think it's great idea but I am always so worried about fire. My dad is a retired fireman so we couldn't even have a candle burning when I was growing up.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I want one!!!! <3 They are darling!


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Backfourty said:


> I Love them all snuggled in there together.
> Do you worry about them tipping the barrel over or anything like that? Anyway that light can start a fire. I think it's great idea but I am always so worried about fire. My dad is a retired fireman so we couldn't even have a candle burning when I was growing up.


That is a 55 gallon plastic barrel. It's big. No, they can't tip it over. 
NOTHING metal is touching the barrel. The outlet is straight above the barrel. The clamp thing is attached on the TOP side of the barrel so that the lamp CAN'T fall. So, the answer is...I don't think so...I have taken all the precautions I can. I can see this barrel from the kitchen window and my bedroom.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like you are out of room. I'll take the new one off your hands. 


That is just the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I personally think you have too many kids and need to share the cuteness!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh...my....Lord.....

Gena, that is adorableness bordering on SIN. The cuteness is....

~THUNK!~


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> OOOOOh. The itty bitty white one didn't fit inside! I'll take that one!



That one is mine!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is just bone crushing cute Gena!!.....dieing.....fainting....drooling....!!!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I really love the warming barrel! What an awesome idea. I've given lights to babies and just laid a barrel on it's side (which they love too) but never thought about making it a little hot pocket for them.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

And with another kid in the living room and the current barrel overflowing...I'll be adding the 2nd barrel to the pen tomorrow. During the day we put them in the "playpen" (4x4 wire panels out in the sun) but at night and when it's_ COLD_ they like the barrel. They can move away from it if they get too warm.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Good picture! Nice way to help a crotchety ole guy like me start the day with a smile. Thanks fo sharing.

SPIKE


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm with Spike..that is too cute and a great way to start out the day. Thanks for sharing the barrel warmer idea too!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Great pics! 
What wattage is the light bulb? Some strapping going around the barrels and screwed into the wall behind them might offer another notch of safety.(I'm paranoid about fire too)


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

aart said:


> Great pics!
> What wattage is the light bulb? Some strapping going around the barrels and screwed into the wall behind them might offer another notch of safety.(I'm paranoid about fire too)


I have the same model "Hot Pocket" as Gena. I used heavy-duty rubber tarp straps to secure the barrel to the fence panel behind it, and the light is secure with zip ties. No metal parts of the light fixture ever touch the plastic barrel.

View attachment 3060


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

"same model "Hot Pocket"" :rock::goodjob:

You guys "Ozark Engineer" as good as I "******* Engineer"!!LOL

SPIKE


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ohh my gosh!! The top pic, cutest thing EVER!


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

aart said:


> Great pics!
> What wattage is the light bulb? Some strapping going around the barrels and screwed into the wall behind them might offer another notch of safety.(I'm paranoid about fire too)


It a regular incandescent 100w bulb. The shavings in the pen are several inches thick and the barrel sits on the down hill side of the pen with that many inches of shavings inside it. None of these kids are standard. They don't have the size, strength or leverage to turn that barrel over.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Gena, Nehi, thanks for sharing pics of the "Hot Pocket". That is SUPER nice! I showed the pics to Edgefarmer and he said, "Why didn't I think of that!?!" It is so simple and elegant!

And since I have ALL the materials to build four or five of them......NEXT kidding I will only keep the kids in my bedroom for the first 24 hours, then they can go to one of these!

(I also have a fire paranoia, having spent a few years of my life as a volunteer fireperson. This addresses those issues and means less baby poo to clean up in my bedroom!)

ETA: Hmmm, I have standard sized kids...but I also have a bunch of *metal* 55 gallon barrels that are currently junking up the side of my barn (As well as several of the plastic ones), and a fairly handy metal cutter and file. I think this would work just as well with a metal barrel, you would just have to file the edges of the entrance hole after you cut it to make sure they were dull. It would certainly be heavy enough that no kids would be able to tip it over, and metal would not melt or burn AT ALL. Even my adult goats don't bother the things.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG that is one of the cutest things I've ever seen....looks perfect for kids who do not snuggle with their dams.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

CaliannG said:


> Gena, Nehi, thanks for sharing pics of the "Hot Pocket". That is SUPER nice! I showed the pics to Edgefarmer and he said, "Why didn't I think of that!?!" It is so simple and elegant!
> 
> And since I have ALL the materials to build four or five of them......NEXT kidding I will only keep the kids in my bedroom for the first 24 hours, then they can go to one of these!
> 
> ...



You could also glue a slit pool noodle around the opening so they would not get cut.


----------

